# Photo d'homme nu



## Gabi (6 Août 2004)

Bon, je sais que je vais me faire bannir à vie de MacG, mais mon côté exhibitioniste est trop fort ! J'ai bien essayé de faire une thérapie, mais rien n'y fait... Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de montrer mon corps nu à tout le monde.

Voilà, alors cliquez là pour me voir entiérement denudé


----------



## casimir (6 Août 2004)

moi je suis tout nu


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

Comme il est chou


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comme il est chou



Ca m'empechera pas de lui mettre un coup de boule !


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais que je vais me faire bannir à vie de MacG, mais mon côté exhibitioniste est trop fort ! J'ai bien essayé de faire une thérapie, mais rien n'y fait... Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de montrer mon corps nu à tout le monde.
> 
> Voilà, alors cliquez là pour me voir entiérement denudé


----------



## Eric Blair (6 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>



MdR


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais que je vais me faire bannir à vie de MacG, mais mon côté exhibitioniste est trop fort ! J'ai bien essayé de faire une thérapie, mais rien n'y fait... Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de montrer mon corps nu à tout le monde.
> 
> Voilà, alors cliquez là pour me voir entiérement denudé



Voir ici !


----------



## Gabi (6 Août 2004)

Je comprends : la censure est ici bien utile : desolé pour ceux que j'ai choqué ; pardon aux hommes qui seront desormais complexés ; toutes mes excuses aux femmes qui ne sauront plus jamais aimé un autre homme...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais que je vais me faire bannir à vie de MacG, mais mon côté exhibitioniste est trop fort ! J'ai bien essayé de faire une thérapie, mais rien n'y fait... Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de montrer mon corps nu à tout le monde.
> 
> Voilà, alors cliquez là pour me voir entiérement denudé



et ben ?

seul les pédophiles peuvent être détraquer à une telle photo   

t'as jamais vu mon © ?
dommage je le montre plus.

MORT AUX CONS  :love:


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2004)

Oulà !   
Cool ! 
On rigole !  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2004)

Mouai :/
du sex  du vrai  :love:


----------



## macmarco (6 Août 2004)

Sinon, y avait ça...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, y avait ça...



        :sleep:


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


Bah, il lui reste toujours des souvenirs


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2004)

Arff... le bar MacGé devrait bientôt faire comme dans la réalité : être interdit aux moins de 18 ans!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2004)

Tout est dit ?


----------



## Gabi (7 Août 2004)

Tout Teddy


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Tout Teddy



Héhé, je crois que ça va encore être joyeux aujourd'hui. 

Bon, je suis de bonne humeur, je te mets un coup de boule positif.    (ainsi qu'à Eva machinchose)


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, je crois que ça va encore être joyeux aujourd'hui.
> 
> Bon, je suis de bonne humeur, je te mets un coup de boule positif.    (ainsi qu'à Eva machinchose)


de quoi vous parler ?
et dabort c'est eva hamtaro (le dessin animé)


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> de quoi vous parler ?
> et dabort c'est eva hamtaro (le dessin animé)




  
Rien d'obscène !  
Vas voir ici  tu comprendras mieux !


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

oui daccor j'ai bien compris 
mais ce que je ne comprend pas c'est qu'il dit (même a eva..)
pourquoi il a dit même a eva!


----------



## macmarco (7 Août 2004)

Sans doute parce que tu lui es sympathique, bien qu'ayant ouvert des sujets propres à partir en vrille assez rapidement !


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

ok merci j'avait pas compris


----------



## argothian22 (16 Juin 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais que je vais me faire bannir à vie de MacG, mais mon côté exhibitioniste est trop fort ! J'ai bien essayé de faire une thérapie, mais rien n'y fait... Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de montrer mon corps nu à tout le monde.
> 
> Voilà, alors cliquez là pour me voir entiérement denudé




c'est même pas toi sur la photo .... 

montre au moins des vrai photo de toi fréro


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2005)

*Bon argothian*
remonter ce thread c'est pas tout ça...

maintenant faut assumer


----------



## argothian22 (16 Juin 2005)

c'est à dire ??


c'est mal ce que j'ai fais, désolé je savais pas !!


----------



## macboy (16 Juin 2005)

attention aux messages à caractère pornographique.. je parle en connaissance de cause...

si on vous voyez ce que je veux dire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Juin 2005)

la c'est carremement pornographique et pédophile .. voui voui on va tres bien ce que tu veux dire ... 
:casse:


----------



## argothian22 (16 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> attention aux messages à caractère pornographique.. je parle en connaissance de cause...
> 
> si on vous voyez ce que je veux dire...



si tu parles de la photo de bébé au début du forum Flavie Flamant avait fait la même blague sur TF1 en disant à la fin de l'émission je vous montre une photo de moi toute nue ...

je pense que tu as pas besoin de t'inquiéter


----------



## argothian22 (16 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> attention aux messages à caractère pornographique.. je parle en connaissance de cause...
> 
> si on vous voyez ce que je veux dire...



Don't Worry Be Happy !!!!!


----------



## Léoduc (5 Août 2005)

juste un jour d'été être tout nu devant la piscine
si yen a une...


----------



## Léoduc (5 Août 2005)

faut bein profité de la vie
être nudistes, être naturistes c vrai


ETRE NUDISTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

